#   Coca-Cola

## 56

.  Coca-Cola -     . ,           .   ,    ,    -   ,      . 
       Cola?       ?      -       ?

----------


## deklarant_

:



> .        ,    .       ,      . 
> ,      .    ,      ( -) +  (  ).    -.      -   .   ,  ,     .
>       -    .  ,       . ,   ,     .      ,        -     .        ""    ,    . ,          -     .
>     (   ),    .  -     ,       .          .   -    ,    ,    .        .

----------


## 56

> :


 !      ?

----------


## osfo

, ",   ,  ,  ,    ". Cola rules forever.

----------


## 56

> , ",   ,  ,  ,    ". Cola rules forever.


 ,  ,   ,            -,       ,     ,     .
      :   -?

----------


## deklarant_

> !      ?


     1997.      :



> , ,   - , , -! 
>    ---! 
> ,      -   . 
> ,   -- ! 
>    -   
>    -    , 
>    -    , 
>  -   - ( -  !) 
>     - ( !) 
> ...

----------


## 56

> 1997.      :


,       !

----------


## osfo

> ,       !


  " ".  ,     .       ,     ,         ?...    ,     "    ..".      ,  ,         ,          ,   5        ..., ,...  .
     ,      - ,       ...       (     ),     ,     ,   ,     ,       .. ,   ,     ,  ,        (   ,       )    ..
, , ... ...   ,      -    .    .          ...   -  .

----------


## 56

> " ".  ,     .       ,     ,         ?...    ,     "    ..".      ,  ,         ,          ,   5        ..., ,...  .
>      ,      - ,       ...       (     ),     ,     ,   ,     ,       .. ,   ,     ,  ,        (   ,       )    ..
> , , ... ...   ,      -    .    .          ...   -  .


  ? ",     ,  ,   Sprite, Coca-Cola, Pepsi-Cola, Fanta    ,        .    soft drinks -  .

Soft drinks  :    ?
   ,       ,   -   ,    .        ,       .       ,      -      ,     ,   ,     .           ,       .

----------


## osfo

> ? ",     ,  ,   Sprite, Coca-Cola, Pepsi-Cola, Fanta    ,        .    soft drinks -  .
> 
> Soft drinks  :    ?
>    ,       ,   -   ,    .        ,       .       ,      -      ,     ,   ,     .           ,       .


  ? ...  ,   ,   ,     .
    , ,        ?

----------


## 56

3       .              .          -    , , ,   ,        .       ,      ,    ,     ,  , - .

       ,    Cola,   ???

----------


## deklarant_

:
-        1936 .

----------


## 56

> ? ...  ,   ,   ,     .


  !  !

----------


## deklarant_

,     -.  -       .

----------


## 56

> , ,        ?


" "     Coca-Cola

----------


## osfo

> :
> -        1936 .


 ?   ,        ,  , ..

----------


## osfo

> ,     -.  -       .


      ,       .         ..
   ,     -  .

----------


## osfo

> !  !


        ,  ,        ?

----------


## osfo

> " "     Coca-Cola


         ...
...      -          ,       .

----------


## 56

> ,       .         ..
>    ,     -  .


  ?)))

----------


## 56

> ...
> ...      -          ,       .


 ,  ,    ,               .    ,       ????

----------


## 56

> ,  ,        ?


        ?!

----------


## osfo

> ?)))


   -      ?        -  .

----------


## osfo

> ,  ,    ,               .    ,       ????


,   ,   ,   "   ??!"   ..

----------


## osfo

> ?!


     ?

----------


## 56

> -      ?        -  .


   ""   ""

----------


## 56

> ,   ,   ,   "   ??!"   ..


 ,   " "?

----------


## osfo

> ""   ""


, ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## osfo

> ,   " "?


   ...
   ,  , - ,   .  ,  ,       ..

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       .         ..
>    ,     -  .


_  ._

  ,  "  ", ..    .
- -      .  ,  ""  "",   ,       . ,      ,       .

----------

> " "


   ....

----------


## 56

> ....


 ""    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ""    !


   "ff".....  :EEK!:

----------


## YUM

,    .
          ,   .
,    : , ...
 ,          ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    .
>           ,   .
> ,    : , ...
>  ,          ...


,     ! , "", !

----------


## YUM

> ,     ! , "", !


...    .    ,   ""    .
,       -   . , ,  .
,  ,           .
,        ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...    .    ,   ""    .
> ,       -   . , ,  .
> ,  ,           .
> ,        ...


  ....       ...

----------


## YUM

> ....       ...


  ...   . 
***
    "      "      
          .
   ,            " ".
-?  -   " "
- ! -    , -      ! 
-  ?  -  " ".
-   -    -        ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...   . 
> ***
>     "      "      
>           .
>    ,            " ".
> -?  -   " "
> - ! -    , -      ! 
> -  ?  -  " ".
> -   -    -        ,


+100500  :Biggrin:

----------

,      ....   ... ?     " "

----------


## gnews

> ... ?


 ?

----------

> ?


! , gnews!
      ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> ! , gnews!

----------

> 


,  ...     :yes:

----------

,   ...   ?      ....  ....

----------


## 56

> ,   ...   ?      ....  ....


!  :Big Grin:

----------

> !


, !  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


........    -  ....   ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


  ?

----------


## 56

> ........    -  ....   ?


  :Smilie:   :Redface:    ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


.....

----------


## 56

> .....


 :4:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  ....

----------


## 56

> ....


  -      :Big Grin:

----------

> -


  ,      ,       ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,      ,       ...


    Coke  ,      :Smilie:

----------

> Coke  ,


..... .....     " "  ....

----------


## 56

> ..... .....     " "  ....


   ,    ,   ,  ,     ,       -  ,       ,     .       ""     :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ,   ,  ,     ,       -  ,       ,     .       ""


 .... ""  ,   ....

----------


## 56

> .... ""  ,   ....


 ""    :Big Grin:  :Redface:

----------

> ""


 :Biggrin:    -  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> -  !


  :Wow:

----------

> 


....
  , ....      :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ....
>   , ....


     -  ""

----------

> -  ""


 -  ....      ,        : "  , /  - ?"

----------


## 56

> -  ....      ,        : "  , /  - ?"


 !       !  :Wow:

----------

> !       !


!

----------


## 56

> !


 :Smilie:

----------

> 


  ,

----------


## 56

> ,


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:       .   .

----------

> .


 :Biggrin:  !

----------

....  ...  ...

----------


## 56

> ....  ...  ...


,            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

)))   -    :Wink:

----------

> ,


    !

----------


## 56

> !


    ,   !,   110      :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   !,   110


 :Biggrin:    ""

----------


## 56

> ""


     ... :Smilie:

----------

> ...


   ...

----------


## 56

> ...


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  ,    !  :Big Grin:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,    !


  :Grenade:  :Klerk:

----------

> 


-....  ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> -....  ....


 ,   ""  :Mocking:

----------

> ,   ""


  ,   ...

----------


## 56

> ,   ...


 ,   ?    ?  :EEK!:

----------

> ,   ?    ?


   ....

----------


## 56

> ....


       " "  :Wink:

----------

> " "


.....  ?

----------


## 56

> .....  ?


 ",  !"  17-  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ",  !"  17-  !


17   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 17   !


,         :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ,


, ....  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> , ....


 "",    !  :Big Grin:

----------

> "",    !


      ....

----------


## 56

> ....


   :         :Smilie:

----------

> :


   ....
   ...

----------


## 56

> ....
>    ...


   !      :Smilie:

----------

> !


 ....

----------


## 56

> ....


  ,         :Biggrin:   :Mocking:  :Mocking:  :Mocking:

----------

> ,


....   :Girl Blush2:    ...       ...

----------


## 56

> ....     ...       ...


,         :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


   ...       ,      :Biggrin:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> ...       ,


       ,   ,       :Redface:

----------

> ,   ,


, ,  -  ???

----------


## 56

> , ,  -  ???


    ""  :Wink:

----------

> ""


        -.... , ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> -.... , ,      ?


,           ""  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,           ""


 .....      ...  ,     ...

----------


## 56

> .....      ...  ,     ...


      -      :Redface:

----------

> -


 ..... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> .....


 ,    ,   ?  :Redface:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ,    ,   ?


    !  17 ???

----------


## 56

> !  17 ???


 ,

----------

> ,


   ,    ....  ....    !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    ....  ....    !


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


     ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,


   ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


,     ..

----------


## 56

> ,     ..


,      ,         :Wow: 
!

----------

> ,      ,        
> !


!   ....         :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> !   ....


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 ?   ? :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?   ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  ...

----------


## 56

> ...


,    ...    !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ...    !


  ...    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ...    ,


!    :Redface:

----------

> !


,

----------

!

----------


## 56

> ,


 ,          18,        :Big Grin:

----------

> ,          18,


,  ....

----------


## 56

> ,  ....


,      ,

----------

> ,      ,


?  :Wow:

----------

